# Rick Dodson 1954-2013



## a78jumper (7 Jan 2013)

from the RCR Association...

Rick Glen Dodson

DODSON, Rick Glen - of Edmonton, Alberta, passed away on Tuesday, January 1st, 2013, at his late residence, in his 59th year. Dearly loved father of Lauren Dodson of Edmonton and loved son of Ruby (Glenn) and Hank Dodson of St. Thomas. Dear brother of Darrell and his wife Ann Dodson of St. Thomas and Kim MacGillivary and her husband John of Edmonton, Alberta. Dear uncle of Christopher and Curtis Dodson and Brett and Corey MacGilliary. Rick was born in St. Thomas, Ontario on January 9th, 1954. He graduated from the Royal Road's Military College in British Columbia and then graduated from the Royal Military College in Kingston, Ontario as a Lieutenant. He was a Captain in the Armed Forces and a member of the Sky Hawks Unit. He did two tours of duty in Cypress. A public memorial service will be announced in the newspaper. Remembrances may be made to the Military Family Fund. WILLIAMS FUNERAL HOME, 45 Elgin St., St. Thomas in charge of arrangements. Condolences may be sent to ahughson@execulink.com

I served as a demo jumper under him for the 1989 Show Season when he was OC CFPT, and then alongside as a fellow officer at CABC when I was posted there following my time with the Sky Hawks. We also served together in the Canadian Airborne Regiment 1985-86. Good guy, passed far too soon. Godspeed Rick!


----------

